# need help with schools



## zohra Khan (Nov 12, 2013)

hi, I have moved frm UK this Aug. Am a little upset because of my childrens schooling. They got admission in Gems Wellington in Silicon Oasis. But having been in the school for 2 mths im not happy with it esp for my older one who is in year 7. He finds the curriculum very easy. In the UK he had passed his 11+ exam and got admissions in a grammer school he also got a level 6 in his Sats. He is a very bright child. I have other children in year 6, year 4 and FS2. 
Please could anyone guide me regarding year 7. Which school/college are of good UK standard. 
And also regarding my other children.. shall I take them out of their current school, which one to put them in. Frankly speaking I don't regard the KHDA reports much. Am I right or wrong in doing tht??

pls pls help very concerned mum of 4!


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi,
We moved last October from UK on the day we got the results that our son had got 100% in his 11 plus and I did not think we would get such a good education here so I feel for you.

However now our son is in year 7 at Dubai College and it seems an excellent school (if your child is academic). There are bright children in year 7 of which I am sure many are a level 6 in their SAT results. I would give them a call and see what their waiting list is like for year 8 and maybe he can sit the exam for there to start next sept. It has excellent GCSE results which are of a similar level of the top Grammar school in UK. 

My son also got into Jumeirah College and wellington International, both of which we liked. I have heard excellent things about DESC as well. These are just my opinions and I am sure others will have differing thoughts etc, but having gone though the 11 plus in the UK, I understand your worry. Others will correct me but I think you can only move your children at the end of the academic year, so I would start the process of calling soon as there may be entrance exams coming up shortly for Sept 2014 entry and if you want to move your child you do not want to miss the deadline. 

good Luck.


----------



## zohra Khan (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply Sevenoaks it has been very informative but upsetting as well... as you have confirmed my fears.
Yes my son is academically driven n extremely bored in gems wellington DSO branch. I am on the right track, I'm going to open afternoons for Dubai College, Jumeirah College as well as Dubai English Speaking College. Hoping for a transfer for this year as I don't want him stagnating. Fingers crossed!!

I also mentioned abt my other children wht would your recommendation be for them... for years 6,4 and FS2? 

Pls anyone else???


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

I actually have another son in year 4 at Wellington Primary as well as my son at Dubai College. I am really pleased with it and they seem be pushing him academically. It's seems to be similar to his school in the uk. Again just my personal opinion and people have different experiences out here. They have good facilities and lots of clubs etc. 
The other primary schools that seem good are JPS and Dess, Jebel Ali. There are others but I didn't look at them or know anyone there but sure others on here can help you out. When we moved over we tried for JPS and they were very over subscribed though in most year groups , so it may be tricky to get into some of the schools. 

With regards to WSO I have a friends who's son is there and is academic ( level 5 and 6 sat results at end of year 6) and she is very happy with the school. ( however he may have different teachers etc) 
Maybe it's worth having a word with your sons teachers and explain to them that you feel he's not being pushed enough. They may be able to extend his learning. 
Just a thought incase you can not move him for this year. I did this last year when we moved over from UK as my son had done lots of key stage 3 maths already and Wellington Primary took this on board and put systems in place.


----------



## zohra Khan (Nov 12, 2013)

*entrance tests for dubai english speaking college*

I have finally decided to send my boys to Dubai English Speaking College. It is very crucial they get into it as it is the only one I really like academically, environment and teachers are good as well. Can anyone help with regards to the entrance tests the take please.

thanks


----------

